# other "...triptylines"?



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

I feel my amitryptiline which I've been on for 1.5 years has lost alot of the effectiveness even with increased doses and other doctor-supervised manipulations. Has ANYONE out there went from amitryptyline to one of the other ones like nortiptyline and had good results. I need some more info. or reassurance before I ask my doctor to stop the amitryptiline. Anyone at all?driz


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

driz-I answered your post on the main bb


----------

